# Question about Shogun families.



## Burst (Sep 5, 2012)

I've tried looking for this information everywhere and I can't find it! It's frustrating. So I came here with some questions about Shoguns. 

At the moment, I am trying to write a novel about revenge, murder, and betrayal. It all centers around two boys who happen to heirs to the Shogunate (their cousins, but they think of each other as brothers)... and what I wanted to know is did the Shogun share his room with his sons/daughters and wife or were they in separate rooms? 

Thanks.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 5, 2012)

I've read a bit about middle period japan' Shogun Palaces [up to the 17th C]. Most of them, even the fortified ones, tended to be very large affairs, sometimes hundreds of meters across.
So it might be deduced that there was no need for them to share rooms. That isn't to say they didn't but that they had the room not to.


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 5, 2012)

You could probably look up information about the Sengoku Period (which led to the Tokugawa shogunate being formed) as there should be a wealth of information in historical texts referring to life for shoguns.  I'll search around a bit and see if I can find something.  I live in Japan and I'm pretty interested in castles, temples, etc.  If I can't find info in English, I could ask my wife to look up something in Japanese and she may be able to find something that answers your question.  I'll give it a try anyway!


----------

